# Flip Down Drawer?



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

Have a new used 25FBS and broke the bracket on back side of flip down drawer. Where would I get a replacement? Broke this due to rear sliding drawers in kitchen that is loaded heavy slides open when braking. Used a bungie cord around flip down drawer and it slammed down and broke retaining bracket that keeps drawer from flipping all the way out. When I say heavy, just silverware. This drawer has a plastic fastener to keep closed. Is there any better fastener reccommended. Any suggestions welcome. Thanks for a great website.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm guessing you can buy a replacement at any Outback dealer.

I would recommend against replacign the flip down and just modify this flip down drawer into a real drawer.

Here an example of a members solution.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=15527&hl=


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

tilt-outs are available at a lot of hardware stores online but I went for the drawer mod too!
Take the broken one and put it behind the sink door.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

You can probably pick that replacement part up at Lowes or Home Depot, but if you can't find it there, try a kitchen cabinet place. Take the old part with you to show them.

HOWEVER, I second (or is it 3rd, now?) the recommendation to do the drawer mod. It was definately a "Top Ten" mod. I used ond of the drawers from my pantry and just attached the flip-down face to it. I cut the little wings off the plastic part you are trying to replace and then mounted that on the back of the door under the sink, as 3ME suggested. It holds sponges and stuff. I then put a double basket drawer in the pantry. Love having the silverware in the drawer.


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> You can probably pick that replacement part up at Lowes or Home Depot, but if you can't find it there, try a kitchen cabinet place. Take the old part with you to show them.
> 
> HOWEVER, I second (or is it 3rd, now?) the recommendation to do the drawer mod. It was definately a "Top Ten" mod. I used ond of the drawers from my pantry and just attached the flip-down face to it. I cut the little wings off the plastic part you are trying to replace and then mounted that on the back of the door under the sink, as 3ME suggested. It holds sponges and stuff. I then put a double basket drawer in the pantry. Love having the silverware in the drawer.


Thanks for the tip, I'm going to look and see whats behind the drawer and if theres room, use this idea.
All reccomendations are welcome. This is a great site!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with just changing it out too- we're working on that right now in fact.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to agree with the drawer option as the best. However, if a local cabinet shop won't sell you a single hinge, you can buy a tipout with hinges for 12.88 (or near abouts) at Lowe's.
Take Care.
Tripp


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep... the drawer mod is one of the best mods I've done so far. My wife really likes the extra space in the kitchen area. The brackets for the drawer rails are a bit of a pain to fabricate, but its worth the effort!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lowes has the tip out plastic inserts that will attach to the back of your hinged door. Thay have several sizes, so measure before you make a trip. I just saw them in the hardware dep't. last week when looking for hinges and drawer pulls.

Mike


----------

